# Golden Bitters and PBS Show



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

We were watching an episode of "Time Team America" on PBS the other night.  They dug parts of a golden bitters.  They re-constructed what it would have looked like.  It was a teal-colored bottle.  I wondered if anyone had any examples to share.  I don't know much about this bottle.

 It was funny to hear them talk about "looters".  One archaeologist tried to locate and dig the privy (this was an old fort in South Dakota, from the civil war).  She described it as a time capsule.  That made me wonder why they were wasting time digging in other areas, not finding much.  She thought she hit the privy, but blamed the lack of any shards or materials on looters.  Talking to some residents of the area, the archaeologists learned some buttons had been recovered by metal detectors.  Again, looting was mentioned.  To quote one of them, "People are mainly looting these sites for bottles.  They can sell them for a lot of money."  This show is interesting at times, but also pretty boring.

 I thought it was kind of ridiculous.  This isn't ancient Egypt or something.  They're not God.  Most bottles we dig are not even worth much.  

 I am interested in learning more about that bottle, though.  Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

Your gonna have to give me a heads up on the PBS stuff. I watch a lot but always hear of this when it's done. Sure, I catch a lot of documentaries but know the britcom nights. I don't have TV guide. I guess I'll have to start looking online in advance.
 Did you catch the CW rerun for the 150th a week or two ago? 
 I'm still waiting for the Alcott spot again.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2011)

Eric, I use THIS ..you can choose just to see what's on your favorite channels, makes it easier to get through..

 About the 'looting' business.. yeah, right..! [>:]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

You might try youtube for at least some clips of these shows, or PBS's website.  I check TVGuide's website, but it says different things than our local TV Guide channel!  I will make sure to come on and let you know when I see another one of these programs.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

Here you go, Eric. http://video.pbs.org/video/1200621937/


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Lauren & Eric,

 I'm a "looter" and enjoy looting.  What kinda Golden Bitters was it? I found a couple.





From.

 "Both sides say GEO. C. HUBBEL & CO  GOLDEN BITTERS on middle of front panel."

 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++






 "A closer look at the triangular shaped Balsdon's Golden Bitters, showing the side embossed, 1856, N.Y. Balsdon's / Golden Bitters. can bee seen on left."  From.

 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++






 "We respectfully invite attention to and consideration of the justly celebrated and reliable remedy for DYSPEPSIA, HEARTBURN, DEBILITY and PROSTRATION. The Proprietors are proud to acknowledge the unparalleled success which has attended the sale of their valuable preparation, known in nearly every portion of the civilized world as the
 "GOLDEN BITTERS."
 We risk nothing when we term them a valuable preparation., for they are one of the few articles of the present day which are not a humbug; and we are willing and able to satisfy any person or persons who will call upon us, that the celebrated "GOLDEN BITTERS" are a genuine bona fide hygienic article. It is the wish of the proprietors that the virtue of the article be tested before condemning. A decision of their merits by any one who has tried them is worth a million of purchased bogus testimonials.
 FOR CREATING A HEALTHY APPETITE
 they are invaluable, and are unequaled as TONIC   . They are mild in their action, and operate by giving vigor and strength to the systemâ€”not by any change they produce in the solids, but through the medium of the living principle.
 THEY ARE PURELY VEGETABLE,
 being composed of Gentian Root, Calamus, Sassafras, and many other remedial agents of the Vegetable World, all preserved in Jamaica Rum.
 AS A BEVERAGE,
 they are the most wholesome, invigorating and palatable stimulant ever offered to the public. And the fact of their being prepared chemically and scientifically, precludes the possibility of a bitter, unpleasant taste, common to Bitters generally offered for sale. We especially recommend them to LADIES, and particularly to those suffering from DEBILITY, WEAKNESS AND PROSTRATION. half a wine glass of these "Bitters" three or four times a day will produce a remarkable healthy change in persons greatly debilitated. The "Golden Bitters" have been tried, and not found wanting,. They are put up in our own patent quart bottles, and for sale by Druggist., Grocers, &c, throughout the world. Each bottle bears a facsimile of the signature of Hubbel & Co. GEO. C. HUBBEL & CO, Sole Proprietors, Hudson, N. Y. Central Depot, American Express Building, N. Y.
 A Treatise on
 DYSPEPSIA
 Sent free to any address by JNO. J. KROMER, 408 Chestnut St., Philadelphia." From.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Red, I still watch a bunch and try to catch History Detectives and my Britcoms are getting newer. Some great stuff coming up this year. I also like the Woodwright shop, that's guys a hoot. I never heard of Time Team America though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

And surf, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, 
 That should last the week I hope.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

No problem.  There is a British Time Team show and an American version.  You can find clips on youtube.  They play them at random times.  I caught an interesting one at 3 am , once.  

 Surface, it looked like the clear one, except it was teal.  If you go to around 40 minutes or so into the show, they show you them trying to dig the privy and what this variant looked like.  Thanks for the interesting info.  I very much enjoy "looting" as well[8|][][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

This is cool. I think I'll get rid of TV and just keep internet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

1


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 20, 2011)

LOOTERS WOULD BE PEOPLES WHO TAKE,,OR DIG IN NATIONAL PARKS,, STATE  HISTORICAL PARKS OR LANDMARKS . COLLECTORS , LIKE FELLOW MEMBERS HERE , WHO GET PERMISSION FROM LAND OWNERS WOULD  NOT BE INCLUDED . AM I RIGHT ?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Timothy,

 "Looters" is a word favored in some archeological circles for anyone else that has a shovel or digging implement. 

 I, myself, have several trowels. That's why I can understand their "thinking."


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 20, 2011)

I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ,,, COLLECTORS WHO DO IT  BY GETTING PERMISSON TO DIG , OR  CLUBS , GROUPS DOING IT FOR THE HISTORICAL PRESERVATION ,,,NOT THE ,,, THIEFS OR JUMPERS ..


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a looter and proud of it!  The arcy's can blow me for all I care.  I told one of where to find a lost 16th century Indian fort in ct, I wouldn't touch something like that.  Then in the paper I read about how he found it all on his own,  got him a nice grant and some Asian inturns...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> 1


 
 Cool, how you got that off the show!  I have no idea how to do that.  Wonder if they got their bottle info off ABN??[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I'm a looter and proud of it! The arcy's can blow me for all I care. I told one of where to find a lost 16th century Indian fort in ct, I wouldn't touch something like that. Then in the paper I read about how he found it all on his own, got him a nice grant and some Asian inturns...


 
 I'm with you.  I like searching for arrowheads, but would not touch an Indian site or graveyard.  I guess no good deed goes unpunished, Tigue.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 20, 2011)

The way I see it, no one can own the earth. By extension, then, no one can own the bottles that remain in the ground. It's a matter of finders keepers, losers weepers, and the archaeologists seem to be doing a lot of weeping when it comes to bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2011)

> no one can own the earth


 
 ..that's a matter of opinion, I'd say.. we have the gubmint telling us what we can and can't do in their gubmint owned areas, land owners (as long as they pay property tax) in charge of their parcels.. archies with their archy 'authority' over the historic sites they're concerned with, and even us bottle diggers who have a "private dig" ..poachers are a threat to everyone, it would seem.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2011)

They are a bunch of punk azzz Nerds! that's what they are! "has anyone seen my pocket protector?" "oops can some one pass the box of Kleenex I got a brown stain on my trousers"


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL! Nice Rick!! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

Archy's got their place and that fort was a good one. Face it, no average digger is gonna do that documentation and the history would remain next to nothing.
 Do they or the government have to right to control every farm, town and other dump or privy in the world? No, of coarse no.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I yam what I yam, a BIG LOOTER! i consider that a badge of honor and a smack across the face of those dumb a**ed archies. Their narrow mindedness doesn't allow them to admit that ALL of their learning about bottles came from information written by collectors, not professors at some university. Yes, I have happily dug forts, including pits on two different "Officers Row". Quality comes from higher ranking privies, quantity from the enlisted pits. Archaeologist are poor probers and tend to randomly dig using equipment to remove overburden that we po' folks must remove by shovels. I recall one local site that we dug a year before the archies got their turn on. Our dig necessitated the removal of nearly 5' of concrete and brick fill to get to the original ground level. After the pits were finished all of the shards were carefully packed back on the bottom, along with all of the empty wine and beer bottles that we were able to scrounge from the winos. HA! Were they PI**ED! I LOVED IT![]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree. You had me laughing with those captions, Rick!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 20, 2011)

You are keeling me too, Reek. LOLOLOLOL! Especially the guy over by the fence doin' his thing. How you do 'dat?


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> I yam what I yam, a BIG LOOTER! i consider that a badge of honor and a smack across the face of those dumb a**ed archies. Their narrow mindedness doesn't allow them to admit that ALL of their learning about bottles came from information written by collectors, not professors at some university.


 
 True.  I admit almost falling asleep in my college archaeology class.  All that gridding and math was so boring.  That is NOT my strong suit.  We never even got to do any exploring or really talk about artifacts.  Everyone thought the young male professor was cool and funny.  I felt like I was in the wrong class.  That's about all I remember from my younger days.  Now I feel old.  I'm sorry, but I thought that part of exposing the wall was Boring with a capital B.  I am A.D.D. and I need exciting bottle/artifact digs.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I agree. You had me laughing with those captions, Rick!


 

 []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2011)

Well then........... The "high and mighty" attitude they (archys) seem to share is what sticks in my craw...[>:]  [:'(]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2011)

> quote:
> 
> no one can own the earth


 


> ..that's a matter of opinion, I'd say.. we have the gubmint telling us what we can and can't do in their gubmint owned areas, land owners (as long as they pay property tax) in charge of their parcels.. archies with their archy 'authority' over the historic sites they're concerned with, and even us bottle diggers who have a "private dig"


 
 Unless we're talking about Oregon...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2011)

> And surf, thank you, thank you, thank you,


 
 Hey Eric,

 No, sir, it is I that owe you thanks, clearing throat and Elvis basso, "Thank you, thank you verrr much!"

Young Peter & Dudley - "Bo Dudley."

Older Peter & Dudley - "Frog and Peach"


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha Rick!  My girl is looking at me funny right now I laughed out loud so hard...  Would of loved to have thrown some 40oz in some pits for the arcy's Mikes... Maybe someday they'll find the one my partner and I filled in with tires and shopping carts...  Wouldn't normally do that but getting shot in that neighborhood after dark wasn't looking to good either!


----------



## rockbot (Apr 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> Haha Rick!  My girl is looking at me funny right now I laughed out loud so hard...  Would of loved to have thrown some 40oz in some pits for the arcy's Mikes... Maybe someday they'll find the one my partner and I filled in with tires and shopping carts...  Wouldn't normally do that but getting shot in that neighborhood after dark wasn't looking to good either!


 
 [][][]


----------



## Wangan (Apr 21, 2011)

Whatever happened to that Archy that wanted someone on here to do a show with them?I saw some kind of antique show and they really try to excite the audience with old and valuable finds.Its all about ratings.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## grugirl (Apr 21, 2011)

You People are friggin nuts. How evil are the archy's. Come on, have you guys ever really even met some? How does it work that they dig something after or before you?


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't care if they dig, I love arcyology.  Most of the ones I've met are pompous ass's though, and they wanna to pass laws so we can't dig at all... Like your state, where your not allowed to dig...


----------



## grugirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, that is why I Don't dig. :0)


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a pit in a backyard of an early 1860s house not far from here that is filled with a sofa, recliner, big TV, cement, and whatever else we could find around the hood to get the 6'X6'X15' thing filled. There must have been a solid 6' layer of nothin' but doo-doo and bottles. Seed-er-ama, dude! The house is beautiful today and the yard all landscaped, but it was forlorn and empty back when we slammed it. Several Black Hoss's, London Jockeys, a couple killa whiskeys, and tons of early meds. The brokes were screamers, too. To this day not a soul but my partner and me have clue what lies below and I an't talkin'. Good thing there's at least 5' of compacted dirt hiding the evidence, but there had to be a sinker. I never went back to look.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 21, 2011)

Man I need a good city privy dig... Thinking back on that shopping cart hole has me dreaming... We only dug two pits on that block, and I know exactly where another 20 are located... They are all 1850-60 pits, plumbing came into this city by then, and they are 8x4x 8 plus deep with decent use layers although the norm is dipped in that city.  Filled in with ash to boot!  Good digging


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just returned from doin' the "nickel" cruise around the city. Nothin' available, as usual. My partner is headed over to anther town to do a "dime" cruise there and report. We dug three worthless pits in one yard last week with not even a single keeper for me. I'm picky what comes home, so he got everything. My Chevy Silverado 4X4 loves gas pumps, so at 4 bucks a gallon I keep the trips down to a minimum. Sometimes I use the VW beetle for a diggin' rig, too. 35 MPG with it and it holds plenty tools and buckets in the trunk, plus shovels and probes between the seats. 'Ya do what 'ya do to get by, I reckon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  grugirl
> 
> Yeah, that is why I Don't dig. :0)


 

 I will dig until I die or die from it. Let them come near one of my holes.Can you imagine  a privy digger digging up some Archy bones 200 years from now,I would put the skull on my bottle shelf as a conversation piece.[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)

> Come on, have you guys ever really even met some?


 
 Yo Cheryl,

 Several, actually. Had to tell one of them what a Petal Jar was, and then prove to him that it was the "correct" name. He still argued with me on the method of sealing.

 I've only met one who any of us would want to dig with. I did, and had a great time, learned some cool stuff, but realized I do not have the patience nor inclination to dig in the "prescribed" manner. Even had some tasty beverages, and a pleasant round of show & tell. He and his crew of grad students were quite the exception. One of the grad students was quite the would be "looter," in her own right.

 For the most part, we are scurrilous "looters," foaming fanged "fossickers," or the like in their eyes.


----------



## nydigger (Apr 22, 2011)

You know it seems to me that their problem is that they are educated and we are not in the archiology field. Seems like other people who get a higher education arrogance must be a class required in order to graduate


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 22, 2011)

Most archeologists I have dealt with have been practical and reasonable people. Many were collectors themselves.  There are random idiots in all aspects of life, educated and uneducated. The idiots just tend to be louder and more visible than the rest.
 The digging community has had its share of losers that give the hobby a bad name.
 The most disturbing recent development in my opinion is the growth of archeology contracting firms that must drum up new work constantly to stay in business. They are in competition with diggers and will lobby to get more anti digging laws enacted.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 22, 2011)

I have met a few that were nice, but that was before I knew about bottles, so I don't know how any of them would feel about that.  We have to remember there are some good ones, like our former archy member, Bearswede.  He's a good guy.  Also, we do need archaeologists.  What would happen when a state goes to build a road and turns up artifacts, or graves?  In most places, there is a law, and rightly so, that construction must stop while the archaeologists are called in to investigate.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a good point there Matt, arcyology as a business is probably more dangerous to us then any government program.  No were talking pure profit as a motivation, and as seen in the past profit is the catylist for the worst of things almost exclusively...

 Mike I got a few probed out, although small and not to crunchy... I have one I'm working on with high hopes that ought to be good, if I can find it and get the permission to bust through a parking lot!  Also have a spot with four feet of burden I have permission to dig, where there has to be a cluster of early holes, but I'm only working with a four foot probe right now...


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 22, 2011)

Great show but I don't like their slant on us like when they said the reason that they may have "looted" the non-privy was because the bottles are valuable to sell, how do they know the people would not have done it because they also loved history and that they would keep/display/document the bottles/artifacts with pride?  Also they justify using the machinery because they were going so slowly and could not possibly[8|] damage any items when it was obvious they were doing it because they were under a time crunch!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tigue, it is often the "crunchless" pits that hold the whole jugs, not the "particles". Once you define a pit it's best to go easy with the probing. "Foaming" a hole trying to find snaps and crunches invites disaster and can end up with "holy" bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 22, 2011)

Surface, please use a picture of Eric Northman next time!  [][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Great show but I don't like their slant on us like when they said the reason that they may have "looted" the non-privy was because the bottles are valuable to sell, how do they know the people would not have done it because they also loved history and that they would keep/display/document the bottles/artifacts with pride?  Also they justify using the machinery because they were going so slowly and could not possibly[8|] damage any items when it was obvious they were doing it because they were under a time crunch!


 
 I agree with you, Steve.  Amen.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2011)

> Surface, please use a picture of Eric Northman next time!Â  [][]


 





 Happy to oblige Lauren,

 He certainly is the picture of a blood sucking corporate archy type, if ever there was one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 22, 2011)

> I will dig until I die or die from it. Let them come near one of my holes.Can you imagine a privy digger digging up some Archy bones 200 years from now,I would put the skull on my bottle shelf as a conversation piece.


 







  "I _will_ dig a skull someday..."  []


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha, look, some looters busted a hole in that skull probing for bottles!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 In response to the first picture, my heart just skipped a beat!  Seriously though, the show is great (don't have HBO, though, darnit!), and the books they are based on are great too.


----------



## grugirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe anything is subjective. How we view different actions are based on our personal schema. I am a teacher by trade and quite educated, however, it really gives me insight into issues that I otherwise would not have. I try to keep an open mind when it comes to be learned or not. We also have different goals based on digging in general.  We may also have a historical reference to these materials but to document also means to preserve and make available the knowledge about such things so others can learn from that. 

 With that being said, I don't think it is right to say that we cannot dig in any state simply to preserve. Whether it be a hobby, one's own property or an allowable neighbor, I don't think any gov. should have the right to tell you not to do a basic thing such as digging. Controlling bureaucrats are the problem, not the archeologists.


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 23, 2011)

mistake


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 23, 2011)

The idiots just tend to be louder and more visible than the rest.

 GREAT!

 Rick,  I really liked the pocket marble blip, he even has both of his hands busy

 Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> The idiots just tend to be louder and more visible than the rest.
> 
> ...


 
 Im glad Bill I really am [8D]  Its 4:26 am what am I doing up? []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 23, 2011)

> The most disturbing recent development in my opinion is the growth of archeology contracting firms that must drum up new work constantly to stay in business. They are in competition with diggers and will lobby to get more anti digging laws enacted.


 
 True and not. There are for profits that do a good job recording as the go, paying duty etc. and still make a profit. They pay to do what would cost the taxpayers. I guess I'm thinking more of the undersea work there.

 The Saxon Gold? I think it was called made the archy's, finders and government happy enough.




> We have to remember there are some good ones, like our former archy member, Bearswede.  He's a good guy.


 Bill Lindsey credit's lots of archy's for his wonderful site. Don't forget them. PS: did anyone see Ron at any of the shows last year?

 Nothing is black and white, there's lots of gray area. For the most part though, a farmers back yard dump should be, like the wild hog, open season.


----------



## Wangan (Apr 23, 2011)

Whats ole Bear been up to anyway?I miss that shaggy Viking around here.He would be an Archy they should role model from.   Him and Capsoda are some of my favorite members.I havent seen Cap lately either.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 23, 2011)

> I havent seen Cap lately either.


I wrote him a bit ago but didn't get anything back. I sure hope it's OK with everyone down there in Bama, I know there was a lot going on.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 23, 2011)

DIGGERS SHOULD BE GLAD OF LIVING IN THE U.S. IN ENGLAND , I BELIEVE , THEY TAKE ANYTHING HISTORIC AND OR VALUABLE  AND YOU GET NEXT TO NOTHING ,BUT EXPOSER


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I forgot about his excellent bottle site.  Thanks for the reminder, Cows.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: TJSJHART
> 
> DIGGERS SHOULD BE GLAD OF LIVING IN THE U.S. IN ENGLAND , I BELIEVE , THEY TAKE ANYTHING HISTORIC AND OR VALUABLE AND YOU GET NEXT TO NOTHING ,BUT EXPOSER


 
 Speaking of that, the mudlarking site, Thames and Field, is excellent.  If I had permission to dig up artifacts that old, I would have no problem giving them to the experts who document and research them and add them to museums.  Remember there have been a number of farmers who dug up ancient Roman artifacts on their property and got to keep them or some of the profits, I believe.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 23, 2011)

> DIGGERS SHOULD BE GLAD OF LIVING IN THE U.S. IN ENGLAND , I BELIEVE , THEY TAKE ANYTHING HISTORIC AND OR VALUABLE AND YOU GET NEXT TO NOTHING ,BUT EXPOSER


 
 They actually have a pretty good system for ancient finds. People must report finds that may have historic signifigance. The museums have the option to buy it at a reasonable price. In any case the item gets properly documented. VERY few items are kept by the museums , most go home with the finders. The public all get to enjoy the items they do keep instead of sitting in one person's basement or on the black market. The finder gets credit when the item goes on display. Personally having an item in the Smithsonian with my name on the tag would be worth far more to me than the dollar amount of the item.  
 I think most diggers there are pretty happy with the arangement.
 Its not that different from the current US laws for shipwreck treasure.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 23, 2011)

WELL THAT CLEARED UP MY CLOUDED MIND,, I CAN SEE..I CAN SEE...THANKS GUNTHER.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dear Mr. BUT [sic]  EXPOSER & Ms. Ginger,

 I would heartily agree we are indeed fortunate to live in these United States (less, of course, Oregon and Washington, and parts of DC) from a freedom to dig standpoint. I believe there is some confusion as to the British Treasure Act of 1996. There is a Reader's Digest version of the Treasure Act HERE. 

 The relevant bits of this: " It legally obliges finders of objects which constitute a legally defined term of treasure to report their find to their local coroner within fourteen days. An inquest led by the coroner then determines whether the find constitutes treasure or not. If it is declared to be treasure then the owner must offer the item for sale to a museum at a price set by an independent board of antiquities experts (Treasure Valuation Committee). Only if a museum expresses no interest in the item, or is unable to purchase it, the owner can retain it."

 The Portable Antiquities Scheme (our British cousins always have the best nomenclature) is digested OVER HERE. Again, some more relevant wording: 

 "The scheme funds the posts of Finds Liaison Officers (FLOs) at county councils or local museums to whom finders can report their objects. The FLO is qualified to examine the find and provide the finder with more information on it. He or she also records the find, its function, date, material and location and places this information into a database which can be analysed. The information on the findspot can be used to organise more research on the area. Many previously unknown archaeological sites have been identified through the scheme and it has contributed greatly to the level of knowledge of the past. FLOs maintain close links with local metal detecting societies and have contributed to a thaw in relationships between the detectorists and archaeologists who often previously disdained one another.

 The find remains the property of the finder or the landowner who are free to dispose of non-treasure finds."

 But, nevermind, budgetary schemes have knocked the whole shebang into a cocked hat in recent days. Remember, you don't have to report to your FLO should he or she not be properly credentialed. And I don't mean simply by wearing the Kilts.

 I do thank you for your interest in my Minty Green Ford Focus, which does have all it's paperwork in order...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 25, 2011)

*RE: Time Team on right now*

For Cows, who requested alerts as to when the show came on, and anyone else who is interested, Time Team is on our local PBS station right now.  We have two of them, so I'm not sure if it will be on in your area.  This episode is on Jamestown.  I am just catching the second half of it.  If it re-runs, could someone let us know?  Thanks.  If I find out it is coming on again, I'll post it.


----------

